# Pogostemon erectus



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*POGOSTEMON ERECTUS *

*Synonyms:* Rotala verticillaris (erroneous)
*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* Medium High
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Lamiaceae
*Genus:* Pogostemon
*Region:* Asia
*Location:* Southwestern India
*Size:* Stem width: 5-6cm (2-2.5in)
*Growth Rate:* Moderate
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

Originally collected for the aquarium hobby from the Western Indian state of Maharashtra and presented as _Rotala verticillaris_ from the family Lythraceae, _Pogostemon erectus_ has found a place in many aquariums over the last several years. It is superficially similar to _R. verticillaris_ and some forms of _Rotala mexicana_, but can be distinguished as a submersed plant in part by its more vertical growth and somewhat larger size. Emersed, the differences are much more apparent: Whereas _R. verticillaris_ and _R. mexicana_ have rather inconspicuous, sessile flowers, _P. erectus_ has very conspicuous and decorative terminal spikes of purple flowers. Additionally, emersed _P. erectus_ possesses untoothed leaves with revolute, or down-curving margins resembling pine needles and obvious hairs on the stamen filaments of its flowers, the latter feature never being found on any members of the family Lythraceae. The ranges of the confused _P. erectus_ and _R. verticillaris_ also differ, with the former found on the Southwestern side of peninsular India and the latter on the Southeastern side and in Sri Lanka.

Not for so-called low tech tanks, _Pogostemon erectus_ is nonetheless relatively undemanding and will not stunt provided it is given plentiful light and carbon dioxide. It occasionally grows in brackish conditions in the wild and may therefore be more adaptable that has been realized so far. Variation in leaf thickness and texture may result from relatively minor differences in conditions

As an aquascaping plant, it is best used in the background in all but the tallest of tanks, where it grows at a moderately fast but still manageable rate. Its fine-leaved, light green foliage is especially striking next to red or magenta-colored plants like _Persicaria praetermissa_. Many side shoots are formed after trimming, with the stand becoming very full in time, at which point it may need to be thinned.

Photo #1 *Submersed*: US and International Copyright 2008 by Ken Takeuchi. All Rights Reserved.

Photo #2 *Submersed*: US and International Copyright 2008 by Ken Takeuchi. All Rights Reserved.

Photo #3 *Emersed*: US and International Copyright 2008 by Ken Takeuchi. All Rights Reserved.

Photo #4 *Emersed*: US and International Copyright 2008 by Ken Takeuchi. All Rights Reserved.

Photo #5 *Inflorescence*: US and International Copyright 2008 by Kris Weinhold. All Rights Reserved.


----------

